# Please let me introduce myself...



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everybody! 

So after some posts to pal up with this form, please let me introduce myself... 

My name is Maximilian and like a lot of other forum members before I am a long time reader and finally decided to join and to be an active part of this forum – as far as possible.

First of all, I want to thank all of you, who are willing to share their experience and knowledge and are really helpful and nice and over all patient to all of the inquiring people here. 
THANKS A LOT!!!

Now let me tell you a little bit about me and my passion about photography:
I was born and I live in Germany. I got into contact with photography because of my father who was taking a lot of pictures and also did filming (8 mm). 
He possessed a Canon FTb and a Canon AE-1 and so the seed was set.

My brother was really deep into photography: He bought a T90 and I was really impressed. He also installed a darkroom in our basement. I joined him very often and I still remember the smell of acetic acid and the other subtances there and did some b&w work there as well. 

But it took me some more years until 1991 when I bought my own first film camera: 
a Nikon F-601 (Yes, I joined the dark side  ) and some lenses. 
At this time I didn't belive in the AF technology with drives inside the lens. And I also didn't recognize something called USM. 
After some years of using that gear, I decided, that film was not convenient enough for me and the equipment was too big. So I quit photography for almost 10 years and started again in 2006 with a Fuji E900 P&S, when I thought, that digital photography was now acceptable for me especially concerning trigger delay.

In 2009 when my first son was born I decided to buy my first DSLR and I ended up with Canon again 
As neuroanatomist said: “Try to AF a toddler with a P&S.” You will fail too often. 

And by this time I came across canonrumors.com. So a really long time reader. 
But after some bad experiences with missbehavior and trolls in internet fora I refused to be an active part. 

But here the attitude is much better – at least most of the time. 

So now I take a lot of pictures of my family. I like animal, zoo and wildlife photography, that's why I post here. And I am also interested in other genres. 
I'm not so much into PP, and I try to reduce it to the nessesary: White balance, exposure correction and reframing. 

I will post some of my picures below or link them here, so you can see what I do.

Once again thank you all for sharing all of your experience and knowledge and I hope I can give something back to this community. 

Yours, 
Maximilian


Here are some birds:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=1280.msg333802#msg333802

and some b&w:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18003.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5895.msg333806#msg333806

and some macro:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=299.msg333809#msg333809
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=442.msg333811#msg333811


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to cr Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

Click said:


> Welcome to cr Maximilian.


Thank you very much


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice to know about you Maximilian ... Welcome to CR


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 9, 2013)

Love your Bumble Bee shot !


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome.

I know what you mean about trolls.

Look forward to your contributions.

sek


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for the warm and friendly welcome.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 9, 2013)

It's a pleasure to meet you Max! Thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum! 

All the best!


----------



## JPAZ (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome. Ich spreche nur ein bischen Deutch.....

Ich lerne sehr viel mehr, als ich einen Beitrag leisten. Aber, ich weiß es wirklich zu schätzen die Hilfe, die man von vielen Kollegen hier. Ich hoffe mein Deutsch ist passabel. Ich freue verkehrten zu viele andere schöne Fotos von Euch.

Looking forward to more from you.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 9, 2013)

Servus!

Bei der AE-1 und der T-90 werden Erinnerungen wach......
Insbesondere die T-90 hat mich ein gutes Jahrzehnt begleitet, hatte 2 davon.

Willkommen und viel Spaß!

alexanderferdinand, ein Österreicher


----------



## surapon (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to this Great CR. and Great Members too, Dear Mr. Maximilian.

I just join this Great Group of Best of the Best Photographic Know -How Members about 3 months, and The Time go by, super fast, Because I/ We can learn from them/ Our Teacher- Friends , who try to let us know what wrong, and get us Improve our Knowledge of Photography/ Our Love Hobby.
Have a wonderful week end.
Surapon.
Yes, I , Original From Thailand , Live in Thailand until 25 years old, and come to Study, Live and Work in USA since 1974, until now.


----------



## Northstar (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome Maximilian!!


----------



## Leadfingers (Nov 9, 2013)

I think your introduction is wrong... it's

"Please ALLOW me to introduce myself. I'm a man of wealth and taste."



Welcome


----------



## Eldar (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome. This is a very entertaining and very educational site. I haven´t been here very long, but it has had significant influence on my priorities, how I do things, especially post processing and of course the tragic development on my savings account 

A good question/claim gets loads of good answers and comments. A stupid post is flogged to death (more than once)


----------



## sanj (Nov 10, 2013)

welcome...!!


----------



## jsexton (Nov 10, 2013)

Welcome to CR


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 10, 2013)

again thank you very much for the friendly welcome. 
Und ein besonderes Dankeschön für die Begrüßung in meiner Muttersprache


----------

